Ask HN: Why is Adobe Reader so bloated? What are the POs in Adobe even thinking? - alg0rith
======
JimmyAustin
The PDF specification is 971 pages long, and most readers support only a small
fraction of it, while Adobe supports all of it.

------
exportgoldman2
/threadclosed

